# Biopsy screw up



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well short lived good news turned into a reality screw up. They called to day to tell me.. I have a consult with oncology and surgery being set up soon.
Keep me in your prayers...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Michelle, I'm so sorry. Mistakes like that just should not be allowed. Thats horrible. I will say many many prayers for you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry. I can't believe they make mistakes like that. Keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no . Michelle, you'll be in my thoughts. Praying for the best outcome and courage for you and your husband. :hug:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

OMD I am SO sorry to hear this. Please check out that site I PMd you about. We care.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Michelle, that's just awful! Hang in there and know I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Of no Michelle! You're on the top of my prayer list!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More hugs Michelle, I'm so sorry.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WHAT? Do you live in Greece or something? Please!
I am adding you to my prayer list also. Sending hugs which promise to be healing.
I am going early AM tomorrow for my breast ultra sound & mammo---2011 was my last one--early on so it is 2 yrs. now. I loose track of time w/these exams! 
I will think of you while I am there!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, Michelle. I'm so sorry to hear this. How could this have happened!? Sending lots of prayers over your way.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bless your heart! Praying for you to have strength during this time, wise doctors and healing....hugs...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry. Hugs and good thoughts sent out to you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Michelle - I am so sorry. Keep your spirits up - praying that it is easy and quick to get you back to good health!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending my hugs and prayers!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No, Michelle.. so upsetting to have been given 'false' info on your results. Know you will be in my prayers and also know I have a couple of friend that had been dx with higher stage BC and they both have 'beaten the beast'!.. and doing fantastically now ! 
Know I'll be praying you have the same outcome!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Michelle I'm so sorry. Praying for you and sending hugs.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry about the mix up and now getting this news! I'm glad they did catch it before letting it get too far though. I pray that it is in the beginning stages and can easily get rid of it. Hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I, too, am sending hugs and prayers to you. :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Michelle, you have lots of support here. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh Michelle...that's terrible. I pray that your alrite and this is just another mistake....hugs to you!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear this. I am keeping you in my prayers. Sending hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Michelle i'm so sorry...i just can't believe that that happened. I will most definitely be keeping you in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> WHAT? Do you live in Greece or something? Please!
> I am adding you to my prayer list also. Sending hugs which promise to be healing.
> I am going early AM tomorrow for my breast ultra sound & mammo---2011 was my last one--early on so it is 2 yrs. now. I loose track of time w/these exams!
> I will think of you while I am there!


I'll be thinking of you during the big "squish"! Let us know how you do!

I almost put it off until January, which knowing me would have been delayed until spring or later...hate those things...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh heavens!!! that is awful, how incompetent.  I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, I am so sorry. Did they triple check the results to make sure it isn't a mistake this time around?

My prayers are with you. Many hugs for you, too.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this, Michelle. Hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear this. 
That was so cruel that they messed up the results.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry! Hugs and prayers heading your way!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Michelle, I am so sorry. Good thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Will continue to send prayers for you.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

I just do not know what to say. This so unacceptable.....! It is such a challenging journey to begin with..... enough already! You have so much grace in this difficult time. Sending prayers and healing energy your way for some peace and clarity on the next leg of this journey.


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

Sending lots of hugs and Prayers to ya.. And also for your family!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully I can get in Monday morning, before we leave and get a few answers as to why they messed up.
But today, going to a pet store protest. Pet store buys from puppymills... life goes on!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

just saw this.... have kept you in my prayers for awhile... will keep praying.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle, this misdiagnosis just breaks my heart. I can't even imagine the state of mind this puts you in. I'm so sorry.
I'll definitely add you to my daily prayers.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear this. I know mistakes happen, but this kind of mistake is unthinkable. You will be on my prayer list.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow... I'd be so ticked!!  Sending good vibes your way...


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry Michelle! You have lots of support here on SM! :grouphug:
Tough times ahead, but I know you are strong, and you are going to kick C's butt! :angry: :heart:


----------

